# Favorite books you were required to read in Grammar School.



## Mr Sci Fi (Feb 21, 2008)

Another topic inspired me to make this, but for those of you who had required literature in Grammar/Elementary/Grade school, which were among your favorites and most dreaded?

I liked "The Giver," "The Pigman," and "Mr. Pauper's Penguins." "Bridge To Terabithia" was ok, and I could barely get through "The Red Badge Of Courage." 

Oh, I almost forgot "Call Of The Wild." Can't forget ol' Jack London.


----------



## Katastrof (Feb 21, 2008)

The only two that stand out for me are: The Giver and The Outsiders. 

The only reason I liked the Giver was how it ended. Most of the class thought the open-ending was a cop out, I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Suzip (Feb 21, 2008)

I honestly can't remember ......maybe its just too long ago.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 21, 2008)

I enjoyed The Giver as well .  Also, Catcher in the Rye and <3<3Ethan Frome<3<3.


----------



## Kideternity (Feb 23, 2008)

My top 3 were...

The Outsiders
Catcher In The Rye
Red Badge of Courage

all fantastic books that I think they should be required reading in all schools


----------



## kaseyisrad (Feb 23, 2008)

Top 3: 
The Outsiders. 
Roll of Thunder Hear My Cry. 
Go Ask Alice


----------



## boongee (Feb 23, 2008)

the catcher in the rye, I guess, although I read it before it was assigned.


----------



## wren (Mar 3, 2008)

"To Kill a Mockingbird" has always stayed with me.

I read catcher in the rye just recently to see what all the fuss was about - I am none the wiser...


----------

